# Τι σημαίνει απεργοσπάστης;



## panadeli (Nov 21, 2012)

Έχει πάψει από καιρό να με εκπλήσσει οτιδήποτε μαθαίνω από τον χώρο της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας, όσο παράλογο κι αν ακούγεται αρχικά. Έτσι, όταν άκουσα ότι φοιτητές αριστερών οργανώσεων ξυλοκόπησαν μια φοιτήτρια που μάζευε σκουπίδια, αρχικά απόρησα, αλλά όχι για πολύ. Γρήγορα πληροφορήθηκα την αλήθεια: η φοιτήτρια ήταν απεργοσπάστρια. Ή μάλλον, η πρωτοβουλία της ήταν απεργοσπαστική. Η φοιτήτρια βέβαια δεν ανήκε σε κάποιο συνδικάτο που απεργούσε ούτε στράφηκε ενάντια σε κάποια φοιτητική κινητοποίηση. Αυτοί που απεργούσαν ήταν οι εργαζόμενοι στις υπηρεσίες καθαριότητας του δήμου. Και όταν απεργούν οι υπάλληλοι των δήμων, όποιος τολμήσει να μαζέψει σκουπίδια από οπουδήποτε δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι απεργοσπάστης, προφανώς με μια διασταλτική ερμηνεία του δεύτερου ορισμού που δίνουν τα λεξικά:

ΛΚΝ:
*απεργοσπάστης* ο [aperγospástis] Ο10 θηλ. *απεργοσπάστρια* [aperγospá stria] Ο27 : 1.ο εργαζόμενος που δε μετέχει στην απεργία και εξακολουθεί να εργάζεται: _Tο συνδικάτο διέγραψε από μέλη του τους απεργοσπάστες. _2. αυτός που προσλαμβάνεται για να εργαστεί στη θέση του απεργού: _Οι απεργοσπάστες ήταν ανειδίκευτοι και προκάλεσαν ζημιές στις μηχανές._

ΛΝΕΓ:
*απεργοσπάστης* (ο) [απεργοσπαστών] (κακοσ.) αυτός που δε συμμετέχει σε απεργία, είτε εργαζόμενος κανονικά είτε αντικαθιστώντας απεργό: _παρά την κινητοποίηση του συνδικάτου, στη δουλειά εμφανίστηκαν αρκετοί ~._ —*απεργοσπάστρια* (η), *απεργοσπαστικός,* -ή, -ό.


Σύμφωνα με την ίδια ερμηνεία, αν απεργούν οι ναυαγοσώστες είναι απεργοσπαστική πρωτοβουλία να βουτήξεις και να σώσεις κάποιον που πνίγεται. 
Για άλλη μια φορά, η φοιτητιώσα νεολαία μάς δείχνει τον δρόμο. Περαστικά μας.


Edit: πληροφορήθηκα την είδηση από τα νέα του Σκάι. Ανατρέξτε εδώ ή εδώ ή σε οποιονδήποτε από τους δεκάδες ιστοτόπους που την αναμεταδίδουν. Μην την αναζητήσετε όμως εδώ, δεν θα τη βρείτε.


----------



## Themis (Nov 21, 2012)

Εκ πείρας, θα σου έλεγα να μην πιστεύεις εκ προοιμίου όσα λένε τα ΜΜΕ. Υπάρχει και η προπαγάνδα, ξέρεις. Και η διάσταση ανάμεσα σε κάποια γεγονότα που έτυχε να γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι και την παρουσίασή τους από τα ΜΜΕ ήταν τουλάχιστον χαώδης.


----------



## Nameless (Nov 21, 2012)

Όσο για το "καυστικό" σχόλιο για το tvxs, αντίθετα, όταν υπάρχουν ειδήσεις όπως ξυλοδαρμοί και επιθέσεις κατά μεταναστών, παρατηρείται το αντίθετο φαινόμενο: Καθημερινές, Βήματα και Σκάι μιλιά, και tvxs πρωτοσέλιδο. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να πιστεύεις την άποψη του κόσμου που σου δίνει το tvxs, ωστόσο ας μην υπονοούμε ότι είναι το μόνο που παρέχει μια στρεβλή άποψη της πραγματικότητας, γιατί τότε δίνουμε μια μάλλον στρεβλή άποψη της πραγματικότητας.

Και προσωπικά, νομίζω πως οι ειδήσεις που τελικά γράφει το tvxs είναι πιο καίριες και σημαντικές από τα βελάσματα του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη στην Καθημερινή. Για να μη μιλήσω για Πρετεντέρηδες και λοιπούς σιχαμένους.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 21, 2012)

Themis said:


> Εκ πείρας, θα σου έλεγα να μην πιστεύεις εκ προοιμίου όσα λένε τα ΜΜΕ. Υπάρχει και η προπαγάνδα, ξέρεις. Και η διάσταση ανάμεσα σε κάποια γεγονότα που έτυχε να γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι και την παρουσίασή τους από τα ΜΜΕ ήταν τουλάχιστον χαώδης.



Στις ειδήσεις έπαιξαν συνέντευξη του καθηγητή του ΑΠΘ που πήγε να υπερασπιστεί την κοπέλα και έφαγε μπουνιές. Έλεγε ψέματα;

Edit: Να συμπληρώσω ότι νταραβερίζομαι σταθερά με τον χώρο του Πανεπιστημίου χωρίς διακοπή εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια. Οπότε όχι, δεν πιστεύω εκ προοιμίου όσα λένε τα ΜΜΕ, αλλά ξέρω πολύ καλά τη σύγχρονη φοιτητική πραγματικότητα και τους μόνους που δεν θα κατηγορήσω για το χάλι των Πανεπιστημίων είναι τα ΜΜΕ και τη δήθεν προπαγάνδα τους.




Nameless said:


> Όσο για το "καυστικό" σχόλιο για το tvxs, αντίθετα, όταν υπάρχουν ειδήσεις όπως ξυλοδαρμοί και επιθέσεις κατά μεταναστών, παρατηρείται το αντίθετο φαινόμενο: Καθημερινές, Βήματα και Σκάι μιλιά, και tvxs πρωτοσέλιδο. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να πιστεύεις την άποψη του κόσμου που σου δίνει το tvxs, ωστόσο ας μην υπονοούμε ότι είναι το μόνο που παρέχει μια στρεβλή άποψη της πραγματικότητας, γιατί τότε δίνουμε μια μάλλον στρεβλή άποψη της πραγματικότητας.
> 
> Και προσωπικά, νομίζω πως οι ειδήσεις που τελικά γράφει το tvxs είναι πιο καίριες και σημαντικές από τα βελάσματα του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη στην Καθημερινή. Για να μη μιλήσω για Πρετεντέρηδες και λοιπούς σιχαμένους.




Αν νιώθεις ότι υπονόησα πως _μόνο_ το tvxs παρέχει στρεβλή άποψη της πραγματικότητας, τότε να διευκρινίσω ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θεωρώ ότι _μόνο_ το tvxs βλέπει τα πράγματα μονόπλευρα. Εξίσου μονόπλευρα μπορεί να τα βλέπει και ο Μανδραβέλης και ο Πρετεντέρης. Επειδή όμως συχνά προστρέχω στο tvxs για ενημέρωση, έχω διαπιστώσει ότι συστηματικά αποσιωπά ειδήσεις που προσωπικά θεωρώ σημαντικές, οπότε ναι, πιστεύω ότι παρέχει στρεβλή άποψη της πραγματικότητας. 

Επίσης, για αυτό που λες: επειδή σταθερά βλέπω ειδήσεις στον Σκάι, σε πληροφορώ ότι τις ειδήσεις για ξυλοδαρμούς και επιθέσεις κατά μεταναστών ο Σκάι τις προβάλλει κανονικότατα. Ο δε Ευαγγελάτος το θέμα της ρατσιστικής βίας το παίζει διαρκώς.


----------



## Themis (Nov 21, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Στις ειδήσεις έπαιξαν συνέντευξη του καθηγητή του ΑΠΘ που πήγε να υπερασπιστεί την κοπέλα και έφαγε μπουνιές. Έλεγε ψέματα;


Εγώ διαβάζω στην Καθημερινή, όπου παρέπεμψες:
[...] όταν καθηγητές και φοιτητές επιχείρησαν να καθαρίσουν από τα σκουπίδια τον γύρο χώρο και δέχθηκαν επίθεση και ξυλοδαρμό από φοιτητές και εργολαβικούς υπαλλήλους, που χαρακτήρισαν την πρωτοβουλία τους ως απεργοσπαστική.
[...] Συγκεκριμένα, χθες το μεσημέρι δύο καθηγήτριες των τμημάτων Θεολογίας και Ποιμαντικής, αλλά και μία φοιτήτρια δέχθηκαν επίθεση από ομάδα φοιτητών και εργολαβικών υπαλλήλων, που έσπευσαν να τις εμποδίσουν να καθαρίσουν τη σορό σκουπιδιών που κατέκλυσε τους χώρους της Σχολής.  Ακολούθησε λογομαχία και κυνηγητό εντός της Σχολής που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τον ελαφρύ τραυματισμό της φοιτήτριας που οδηγήθηκε προληπτικά στο νοσοκομείο. Μάλιστα, όταν έσπευσε στο σημείο καθηγητής, προκειμένου να προστατεύσει τις καθηγήτριες και την φοιτήτρια δέχθηκε ξυλοδαρμό από τους εναντιωμένους φοιτητές.
[...] περίπου δέκα άτομα που συμμετείχαν στο επεισόδιο [...]
Με λίγα λόγια: Δέκα άτομα επιτέθηκαν σε δύο καθηγήτριες και μία φοιτήτρια. Αποτέλεσμα: "ελαφρύς τραυματισμός" της φοιτήτριας και "προληπτική" εισαγωγή της στο νοσοκομείο. Ο καθηγητής "δέχθηκε ξυλοδαρμό", αλλά δεν αναφέρεται κάποια φροντίδα για τα τραύματα, ούτε καν "προληπτική". 
_Πρώτη σκέψη_: Μπορεί οι δύο καθηγήτριες και η μία φοιτήτρια της Θεολογικής να είχαν μαύρη ζώνη στο καράτε. Όπως και νά 'χει το πράγμα, πολύ δυσκολεύτηκαν τα "δέκα άτομα" να τις ξυλοκοπήσουν, και μάλιστα χωρίς συγκλονιστικά αποτελέσματα. Από την άλλη πλευρά, ο ξυλοδαρμός του καθηγητή δεν οδήγησε σε απτές αποδείξεις της αιμοβόρικης διάθεσης των δέκα επιτιθεμένων.
_Δεύτερη σκέψη_, σε σχέση με αυτό που ανέφερες, δηλαδή το αν ο καθηγητής "λέει ψέματα". Δεν είδα να αναφέρεται πουθενά ότι είπε κάτι ο καθηγητής. Αν πάντως έφαγε όντως μπουνιές, απορώ πώς δεν τον πήγαν με το ζόρι στο νοσοκομείο για να έχουν να λένε. Δεν μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα πιθανό, αλλά ούτε μπορώ να το αποκλείσω. Εκτός αν οι "μπουνιές" έχουν κι αυτές υποστεί σημασιολογική δείνωση.
_Τρίτη σκέψη_: Αυτά τα λέει η Καθημερινή. Τι λέει άραγε η άλλη πλευρά; Πρός το παρόν δεν γνωρίζουμε.

Διαβάζω και στο Σκάι, όπου επίσης παρέπεμψες:
[...] ομάδα περίπου τριάντα ατόμων που πρόσκεινται σε ακραία αριστερά φοιτητικά σχήματα όχι μόνο τους εμπόδισαν να καθαρίσουν το χώρο [...] Όπως κατήγγειλαν φοιτητές,  δέχθηκαν προπηλακισμούς και επίθεση με φτυάρι ενώ μία φοιτήτρια μεταφέρθηκε σε νοσοκομείο με τραύμα στο πόδι.
_Συμπληρωματική σκέψη_: Τα δέκα άτομα έγιναν τριάντα. Προοδεύουμε, αλλά η δυσκολία να κάνουν καλά τις τρεις γυναίκες προβληματίζει κάπως, πόσο μάλιστα όταν οι τριάντα είναι οπλισμένοι με φτυάρι κατά την επίθεσή τους εναντίον των τριών. Ο ελαφρύς τραυματισμός που οδήγησε σε εισαγωγή στο νοσοκομείο έγινε ήδη "τραύμα στο πόδι". Πολύ καλά πάμε.

_Γενικό συμπέρασμα_: Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε. Θα θεωρούσα απαραίτητο να ακούσω και άλλες διηγήσεις του συμβάντος, ει δυνατόν όχι καθεστωτικές - δηλαδή διηγήσεις της άλλης πλευράς. Εν πάση περιπτώσει:
- Υπήρξε καφρίλα εναντίον των καθηγητριών και της φοιτήτριας; Ούτε το αποκλείω αλλά και ούτε το γνωρίζω με βεβαιότητα.
- Τι διαμείφθηκε άραγε στη "λογομαχία"; Μήπως οξύνθηκαν οι τόνοι και φτάσαμε σε βρισιές και προσβολές, οι οποίες προκάλεσαν την ένταση; Ρεαλιστικά πιθανό, αλλά δεν το γνωρίζω.
- Το κυριότερο: Μπορούμε από το περιστατικό αυτό (το οποίο θεωρώ ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε πραγματικά) να βγάλουμε γενικά διδάγματα περί απεργίας και απεργοσπασίας; Εγώ προσωπικά όχι. Θα έπρεπε κιόλας, εκτός από το τι τραβάνε οι απεργοσπάστες ή εικαζόμενοι απεργοσπάστες, να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη τι τραβάνε και οι απεργοί ή εικαζόμενοι απεργοί.
- Μπορούμε απ' αυτό το περιστατικό να βγάλουμε γενικά συμπεράσματα για την κατάσταση στο πανεπιστήμιο; Η γνώμη μου: ας το λάβουμε υπόψη, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε κιόλας ότι μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες οι αστυνομικοί μπήκαν στο ΑΠΘ και οργίασαν ξυλοκοπώντας (πραγματικότατα) και κυνηγώντας φοιτητές μέσα στις αίθουσες. Ίσως να έπαιξε κι αυτό τον ρόλο του.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η χθεσινή επικαιρότητα πρόσφερε και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα γεγονότα. Όπως π.χ. ότι στην Πάτρα ένας 19χρονος κινδυνεύει με πλήρη τύφλωση, από το ένα τουλάχιστον μάτι, επειδή οι αστυνομικοί (όπως έχω δει πάμπολλες φορές) αρέσκονται να χρησιμοποιούν κατά βούληση τους εκτοξευτές δακρυγόνων ή ασφυξιογόνων σαν όπλα σημαδεύοντας κεφάλια. Η πηγή βέβαια δεν είναι η έγκυρη Καθημερινή ούτε το έγκυρο Σκάι, αλλά ένα εντελώς αναξιόπιστο σάιτ: το Ιντιμίντια. Αν η Λεξιλογία θέλει να είναι _και _πολιτικοκοινωνικό σάιτ, ίσως θα πρέπει να γίνει κομματάκι πιο ισορροπημένη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα ειδησεογραφικά σάιτ και κανάλια διαγωνίζονται για το ποιος θα πει το μεγαλύτερο ψέμα πιο γρήγορα. Προσωπικά εμπιστεύομαι ελάχιστες πηγές και για τα περισσότερα νέα περιμένω επιβεβαίωση. Πάντως δεν ήρθε ακόμα η ώρα που θα πιστέψω το Ιντιμίντια ή το Τρωκτικό (ή όπως λέγεται τώρα).


----------



## panadeli (Nov 21, 2012)

Themis said:


> Δεν είδα να αναφέρεται πουθενά ότι είπε κάτι ο καθηγητής.



Δες εδώ, γύρω στο 38:40.
Μιλάνε δύο καθηγητές, με ονοματεπώνυμα. Ένας που περιγράφει το γεγονός και ένας που έφαγε τις μπουνιές.
Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι στην περιγραφή της είδησης κάποιος θα υπερβάλλει από εδώ και κάποιος από εκεί. Ούτε όμως αμφιβάλλω ότι η είδηση είναι υπαρκτή.




Themis said:


> Αν η Λεξιλογία θέλει να είναι _και _πολιτικοκοινωνικό σάιτ, ίσως θα πρέπει να γίνει κομματάκι πιο ισορροπημένη.



Αν μου επιτρέπεις, το σχόλιο αυτό είναι άστοχο. Η Λεξιλογία δεν είναι μια αυθύπαρκτη οντότητα με δική της θέληση. Είναι το άθροισμα των μελών της. Εγώ μπορεί να εκφράσω εδώ μια άποψη, προφανώς τη δική μου, και μπορείς άνετα εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, από κάτω ή αλλού ή οπουδήποτε, να απαντήσεις με τη δική σου για να εξισορροπήσεις, όπως λες, τα πράγματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αν μου επιτρέπεις, το σχόλιο αυτό είναι άστοχο. Η Λεξιλογία δεν είναι μια αυθύπαρκτη οντότητα με δική της θέληση. Είναι το άθροισμα των μελών της. Εγώ μπορεί να εκφράσω εδώ μια άποψη, προφανώς τη δική μου, και μπορείς άνετα εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, από κάτω ή αλλού ή οπουδήποτε, να απαντήσεις με τη δική σου για να εξισορροπήσεις, όπως λες, τα πράγματα.


Θα ήθελα να συμφωνήσω μ' αυτή την ένσταση. Κανένας δεν εκφράζει _τη Λεξιλογία. _Ακόμα και οι συντονιστές εκφράζουν στις συζητήσεις ο καθένας τον εαυτό του. Άλλος μπορεί να συμφωνεί με τον Panadeli, άλλος με τον Themis, και άλλος με κανέναν από τους δύο. Η "ισορροπημένη" έκφραση θα απαιτούσε την ύπαρξη ενός "αρχισυντονιστή" (κατά τον αρχισυντάκτη) που θα έδινε συγκεκριμένο τόνο κόβοντας και ράβοντας κατά την κρίση του τις καταχωρήσεις των μελών. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν υφίσταται.


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2012)

Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με την ένσταση του Θέμη και νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο θέμα συζήτησης κακώς μπήκε εδώ, έπρεπε να μπει στην ενότητα των πολιτικών, όπου δεν υπάρχει η απαίτηση για ισορροπία. 

Πάντως, να απαντήσω στην ερώτηση του Panadeli. Δεν είναι καινοφανές το ότι χαρακτηρίστηκε "απεργοσπαστική" η ενέργεια των καθηγητών και της φοιτήτριας. Παλιά, ας πούμε, που απεργούσαν οι οδηγοί λεωφορείων και ο υπουργός ζητούσε από τον στρατό να εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια με στάγιερ, κι αυτό "απεργοσπαστικός μηχανισμός" χαρακτηριζόταν από την αντιπολίτευση, έστω κι αν οι φαντάροι δεν ήταν απεργοσπάστες με την κλασική έννοια του όρου. Μάλιστα, οι φαντάροι ήταν ακόμα πιο αθώοι από τη φοιτήτρια, αφού δεν μπορούσαν να αρνηθούν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως, από τα ελάχιστα πράγματα που θυμάμαι από το σχολείο, είναι ότι δημοκρατία σημαίνει ότι καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ό,τι θέλει με την ζωή του, όσο δεν παραβιάζει τα θεμελιώδη δικαιώματα των άλλων. Όσο φασιστικό είναι να απαγορεύεις κάποιον να απεργήσει, *ακριβώς* άλλο τόσο φασιστικό είναι να απαγορεύεις σε κάποιον άλλον να δουλέψει και η τιμωρία για τραμπουκισμούς τέτοιου είδους θα έπρεπε να είναι υπερβολικά αυστηρή. Και μόνο που υπάρχει λέξη "απεργοσπάστης", με αρνητική έννοια, το βρίσκω ντροπή για την δημοκρατία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Συμφωνώ ότι το θέμα είναι (ή έγινε, μικρή σημασία έχει) πολιτικό και το μετέφερα στο πολιτικό υποφόρουμ. Θα ήθελα, πάντως, να επισημάνω ότι όλο το Playground είναι ένα υποφόρουμ που διαπλάθεται κατά βάση από τις προσωπικές συνεισφορές των μελών και ότι προσπαθούμε να παρεμβαίνουμε όσο γίνεται λιγότερο και να συνθέτουμε τα καλύτερα σημεία ακόμη και από αντιδιαμετρικά αντίθετα απόψεις. Το ότι κάποιοι δεν τα καταφέρνουμε αποδεικνύεται έμπρακτα από τον διατηρούμενο ισχυρό φιλοπαναθηναϊκό πληθυσμό του φόρουμ.

Για όποιον δεν καταλαβαίνει πού βρίσκεται η διαφορά που αιτιολογεί την ένσταση του Θέμη: Τα θέματα του πολιτικού υποφόρουμ δεν εμφανίζονται στους πίνακες περιεχομένων αλλά μόνο στα περιεχόμενα του συγκεκριμένου υποφόρουμ. Με ό,τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό.


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ πάντως, από τα ελάχιστα πράγματα που θυμάμαι από το σχολείο, είναι ότι δημοκρατία σημαίνει ότι καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ό,τι θέλει με την ζωή του, όσο δεν παραβιάζει τα θεμελιώδη δικαιώματα των άλλων. Όσο φασιστικό είναι να απαγορεύεις κάποιον να απεργήσει, *ακριβώς* άλλο τόσο φασιστικό είναι να απαγορεύεις σε κάποιον άλλον να δουλέψει και η τιμωρία για τραμπουκισμούς τέτοιου είδους θα έπρεπε να είναι υπερβολικά αυστηρή. Και μόνο που υπάρχει λέξη "απεργοσπάστης", με αρνητική έννοια, το βρίσκω ντροπή για την δημοκρατία.



Μιας που ξανατέθηκε ο όρος "απεργοσπάστης" στο ορίτζιναλ πλαίσιό του (προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ με την αναλογική/πολιτικάντικη χρήση τέτοιων έντονα φορτισμένων λέξεων, όπως ίσως έχει φανεί και από άλλα νήματα), να θυμίσω ότι ο Τζακ Λόντον αντιθέτως θεωρούσε την ίδια την ύπαρξη του απεργοσπάστη ντροπή για την ανθρωπότητα...

DEFINITION OF A STRIKEBREAKER
By Jack London​
After God had finished the rattlesnake, the toad and the vampire, he had some awful substance left with which he made a Strikebreaker. A Strikebreaker is a two-legged animal with a cork-screwed soul, a water-logged brain, and a combination backbone made of jelly and glue. Where others have hearts, he carries a tumor of rotten principles.

When a Strikebreaker comes down the street men turn their backs and angels weep in Heaven, and the devil shuts the gates of Hell to keep him out. No man has the right to be a Strikebreaker, so long as there is a pool of water deep enough to drown his body in, or a rope long enough to hang his carcass with. Judas Iscariot was a gentleman compared with a Strikebreaker. For betraying his master, he had the character to hang himself –a Strikebreaker hasn’t.

Esau sold his birthright for a mess of pottage. Judas Iscariot sold his Savior for thirty pieces of silver. Benedict Arnold sold his country for a promise of a commission in the British Army. The modern Strikebreaker sells his birthright, his country, his wife, his children, and his fellow men for an unfilled promise from his employer, trust or corporation.

Esau was a traitor to himself. Judas Iscariot was a traitor to God. Benedict Arnold was a traitor to his country. A Strikebreaker is a traitor to himself, a traitor to his God, a traitor to his country, a traitor to his family and a traitor to his class.

There is nothing lower than a Strikebreaker.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω απαντήσεις, μόνο ερωτήματα. Για παράδειγμα:
Πόσες κλοτσιές, μπουνιές, σφαλιάρες πρέπει να φάει κανείς για να θεωρηθεί βιαιοπραγία; 
Πόσες βρισιές και απειλές για να θεωρηθεί προπηλακισμός;
Πότε ακριβώς δικαιολογούνται τα ανωτέρω και πότε είναι καταδικαστέα;
Πού πρέπει να δημοσιευτεί μια είδηση για να θεωρηθεί ακριβής; Ή ακόμα και υπαρκτή; Πού για να θεωρηθεί προβοκάτσια;
Ποιος απαγορεύεται (λόγω στιγματισμού του ως λακέ του συστήματος) να μεταφέρει/σχολιάσει αυτή την είδηση, προκειμένου να μη θεωρηθεί προβοκατόρικη/σταχτησταματιακή;
Πότε και μέχρι ποιο βαθμό επιτρέπεται η αντιπαραβολή άλλων γεγονότων ως απάντηση στην τοποθέτηση κάποιου;
Τι εστί συμψηφισμός;
Τι εστί ναιαλλακία;

Μόνο στο τελευταίο έχω απάντηση


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

rogne said:


> Μιας που ξανατέθηκε ο όρος "απεργοσπάστης" στο ορίτζιναλ πλαίσιό του (προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ με την αναλογική/πολιτικάντικη χρήση τέτοιων έντονα φορτισμένων λέξεων, όπως ίσως έχει φανεί και από άλλα νήματα), να θυμίσω ότι ο Τζακ Λόντον αντιθέτως θεωρούσε την ίδια την ύπαρξη του απεργοσπάστη ντροπή για την ανθρωπότητα...



Άλλες εποχές, άλλα ήθη, όταν η δημοκρατία δεν ήταν ακόμη πλήρως ελεύθερο πολίτευμα αλλά συμμάζεμα και υποταγή των ανθρώπων -και διαχωρισμός τους- κάτω από συγκεκριμένες φράξιες. Εποχές που ο άνθρωπος δεν είχε άποψη, μόνο ιδεολογική κατεύθυνση. Μακριά από εμάς.


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Άλλες εποχές, άλλα ήθη, όταν η δημοκρατία δεν ήταν ακόμη πλήρως ελεύθερο πολίτευμα αλλά συμμάζεμα και υποταγή των ανθρώπων -και διαχωρισμός τους- κάτω από συγκεκριμένες φράξιες. Εποχές που ο άνθρωπος δεν είχε άποψη, μόνο ιδεολογική κατεύθυνση. Μακριά από εμάς.



Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω ξανακούσει τέτοια περιγραφή για την εποχή του Λόντον και για τα ήθη της...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

rogne said:


> Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω ξανακούσει τέτοια περιγραφή για την εποχή του Λόντον και για τα ήθη της...



Για όλα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά.


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για όλα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά.



Κοίτα, καλό το τρολάρισμα, δε λέω, μόνο που έχει τη δυσάρεστη τάση να εκθέτει τα τρόλ. Όταν λες ότι στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα οι άνθρωποι ήταν υποταγμένοι και ιδεολογικά θολωμένοι φραξιονιστές χωρίς άποψη, ενώ σήμερα, δόξα τω Θεώ, έχουμε το προνόμιο να τρολάρουμε αμέριμνα, και περιστασιακά να κάνουμε και καμιά απεργοσπασία για να τιμήσουμε την πλήρως ελεύθερη δημοκρατία που απολαμβάνουμε, διατρέχεις τον κίνδυνο να σε πάρουν στα σοβαρά και να σε παρεξηγήσουν ανεπανόρθωτα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Εγώ προτείνω οι σκουπιδοαπεργοσπάστες να κρεμαστούν στο μεσιανό κατάρτι. Προς παραδειγματισμό και των υπολοίπων, ίνα λειτουργήσει ορθώς και πλήρως η δημοκρατία. Καθότι οι κλοτσοπατινάδες είναι μεσοβέζικα πράγματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Σοβαρά τώρα, πριν από σχεδόν έναν αιώνα, αυτό που είχαμε ήταν μια ιδεολογική ομαδοποίηση των ανθρώπων, σε αριστερά και δεξιά. Τα πράγματα άλλαξαν πολύ κατά την διάρκεια του 20ού αιώνα και είχαμε την δημιουργία πολλών ενδιάμεσων χρωμάτων καθώς και την ιδεολογική αποστασιοποίηση και ανεξαρτητοποίηση προσωπικών ιδεολογιών. Σήμερα δεν χρειάζεται να ανήκεις κάπου ούτε υπάρχει τόσος φανατισμός. Είμαστε σε μια εποχή πιο ελεύθερη, που ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει περισσότερη προσωπικότητα από ποτέ. Πριν έναν αιώνα είχες 5 προσωπικότητες και 100 εκατομμύρια οπαδούς της κάθε μιας. Ψευτοδιλήμματα του τύπου "είσαι μαζί μας ή είσαι εχθρός μας" δεν περνάνε σήμερα. Τουλάχιστον όχι για τον υγιή, ελεύθερο άνθρωπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για όλα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά.


Μετέφερα το νήμα εδώ για όσους θέλουν να συζητήσουν ουσιαστικά. Τι σημαίνει απεργοσπασία (και επομένως, και απεργία) στις μέρες μας, στις μέρες της θηριώδους ανεργίας, της ημιαπασχόλησης, του μπλοκακιού. Αλλά και στις μέρες όπου διάφορα προαπαιτούμενα μιας (αρκετά...) πολιτισμένης κοινωνίας, από τα φάρμακα μέχρι τα σκουπίδια, γίνονται όπλο ομηρείας της κοινωνίας, που όσο και να πιέσει πια, η πολιτική της εξουσία δεν μπορεί να κόψει πληθωριστικές δραχμές ή να φέρει καλοφάγωτα δανεικά από καλόβολους τοκογλύφους για να μοιράσει.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μετέφερα το νήμα εδώ για όσους θέλουν να συζητήσουν ουσιαστικά. Τι σημαίνει απεργοσπασία (και επομένως, και απεργία) στις μέρες μας, στις μέρες της θηριώδους ανεργίας, της ημιαπασχόλησης, του μπλοκακιού. Αλλά και στις μέρες όπου διάφορα προαπαιτούμενα μιας (αρκετά...) πολιτισμένης κοινωνίας, από τα φάρμακα μέχρι τα σκουπίδια, γίνονται όπλο ομηρείας της κοινωνίας, που όσο και να πιέσει πια, η πολιτική εξουσία δεν μπορεί να κόψει πληθωριστικές δραχμές ή να φέρει καλοφάγωτα δανεικά από καλόβολους τοκογλύφους για να μοιράσει.


Επειδή αλλάζουνε εντός μου τα σύνορα του κόσμου και δεν καταλαβαίνω πια τίποτα, αν βγω να μαζέψω από το πεζοδρόμιο του σπιτιού μου τα σκουπίδια που μ' έχουν πνίξει, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί απεργοσπαστική η πράξη μου και να φάω καμιά σβουριχτή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μετέφερα το νήμα εδώ για όσους θέλουν να συζητήσουν ουσιαστικά. Τι σημαίνει απεργοσπασία (και επομένως, και απεργία) στις μέρες μας, στις μέρες της θηριώδους ανεργίας, της ημιαπασχόλησης, του μπλοκακιού. Αλλά και στις μέρες όπου διάφορα προαπαιτούμενα μιας (αρκετά...) πολιτισμένης κοινωνίας, από τα φάρμακα μέχρι τα σκουπίδια, γίνονται όπλο ομηρείας της κοινωνίας, που όσο και να πιέσει πια, η πολιτική της εξουσία δεν μπορεί να κόψει πληθωριστικές δραχμές ή να φέρει καλοφάγωτα δανεικά από καλόβολους τοκογλύφους για να μοιράσει.



Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά (χρειάζομαι καφέ) αλλά λες ότι οι περιστάσεις αγιάζουν τον εκβιασμό της κοινωνίας στην ομαδοποίηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά (χρειάζομαι καφέ) αλλά λες ότι οι περιστάσεις αγιάζουν τον εκβιασμό της κοινωνίας στην ομαδοποίηση;


Οι περιστάσεις μπορεί να δικαιολογούν πολλά, ακόμη και φονικό, αλλά εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Μπορείς να το αναδιατυπώσεις, σε παρακαλώ;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> τον εκβιασμό της κοινωνίας στην ομαδοποίηση;


Τι σημαίνει «εκβιασμός της κοινωνίας στην ομαδοποίηση»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Τι σημαίνει «εκβιασμός της κοινωνίας στην ομαδοποίηση»;



Το να μου πουν να διαλέξω πλευρά.



drsiebenmal said:


> Οι περιστάσεις μπορεί να δικαιολογούν πολλά, ακόμη και φονικό, αλλά εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Μπορείς να το αναδιατυπώσεις, σε παρακαλώ;



Ναι. Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν θεωρείτε ότι η καταγγελία της απεργοσπασίας είναι αναγκαία λόγω συνθηκών. Θέλω να έχω πάντα την επιλογή αν θα δουλέψω ή όχι, χωρίς να μου καταλογίζει κανείς τίποτα γιατί επέλεξε να μην δουλέψει. Είναι το δικαίωμα στην απεργία ιερότερο από το δικαίωμα στην εργασία; Πρέπει να υποταχτώ στο τι θέλει π.χ. το συνδικάτο μου, χωρίς να έχω την δυνατότητα ελεύθερης βούλησης; Κι αν επιλέξω θα πρέπει να θεωρούμαι εχθρός κι ότι ανήκω στην "άλλη πλευρά";


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Μα εδώ δεν ανήκαν καν στο συνδικάτο, αφού δεν ήταν εργαζόμενοι στην καθαριότητα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Προφανώς, θέτεις πολλά θέματα, αλλά θα αρκεστώ σε αυτό, που είναι βασικό:


Hellegennes said:


> Είναι το δικαίωμα στην απεργία ιερότερο από το δικαίωμα στην εργασία;


Είναι το δικαίωμα των πολλών ισχυρότερο από το δικαίωμα των λίγων;
Σήμερα, η ανθρωπότητα έχει κατακτήσει το δικαίωμα να γνωρίζει ότι πολλές φορές, η απάντηση δεν είναι ένα απλό ναι ή όχι, αλλά εξαρτάται από τις συνθήκες. Και δεν μπορώ ούτε να μαυρίσω, ούτε να ασπρίσω την απάντησή μου περισσότερο.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το να μου πουν να διαλέξω πλευρά.
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι. Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν θεωρείτε ότι η καταγγελία της απεργοσπασίας είναι αναγκαία λόγω συνθηκών. Θέλω να έχω πάντα την επιλογή αν θα δουλέψω ή όχι, χωρίς να μου καταλογίζει κανείς τίποτα γιατί επέλεξε να μην δουλέψει. Είναι το δικαίωμα στην απεργία ιερότερο από το δικαίωμα στην εργασία; Πρέπει να υποταχτώ στο τι θέλει π.χ. το συνδικάτο μου, χωρίς να έχω την δυνατότητα ελεύθερης βούλησης; Κι αν επιλέξω θα πρέπει να θεωρούμαι εχθρός κι ότι ανήκω στην "άλλη πλευρά";



Όπως το θέτεις, μονολεκτικά: ναι. Το δικαίωμα στην εργασία, in my book, είναι το δικαίωμα του ανθρώπου να έχει δουλειά. Για το οποίο δικαίωμα είθισται να απεργούν τα συνδικάτα (στα οποία είθισται να λειτουργεί αυτό που λέμε δημοκρατία: δεσμευτικές αποφάσεις της πλειοψηφίας). Είναι ειρωνικό ότι μιλάς για την πρόοδο της ανθρωπότητας τα τελευταία εκατό χρόνια, ξέρω γω, χρησιμοποιώντας τα επιχειρήματα των robber barons των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς, θέτεις πολλά θέματα, αλλά θα αρκεστώ σε αυτό, που είναι βασικό:
> 
> Είναι το δικαίωμα των πολλών ισχυρότερο από το δικαίωμα των λίγων;
> Σήμερα, η ανθρωπότητα έχει κατακτήσει το δικαίωμα να γνωρίζει ότι πολλές φορές, η απάντηση δεν είναι ένα απλό ναι ή όχι, αλλά εξαρτάται από τις συνθήκες. Και δεν μπορώ ούτε να μαυρίσω, ούτε να ασπρίσω την απάντησή μου περισσότερο.



Όχι, κανενός το δικαίωμα δεν είναι ισχυρότερο από το δικαίωμα του άλλου και κατ' επέκταση δεν μπορεί το δικαίωμα των πολλών να είναι ισχυρότερο απ' αυτό των λίγων. Εαν πρόκειται για κάτι που δεν χωράει επιλογή, βέβαια, επιλέγουμε το δικαίωμα των πολλών (εκλογές). Εν προκειμένω όμως, τα δύο δικαιώματα μπορούν μια χαρά να συνυπάρχουν· αυτό της απεργίας και της εργασίας. Γιατί να πρέπει να είναι ή το ένα ή το άλλο; Ειδικά σε ένα τόσο λεπτό θέμα που αφορά την επιβίωση του ατόμου; *Το αν θα κάνω θυσίες για τον κλάδο μου πρέπει να αποτελεί δικαίωμά μου, όχι υποχρεώσή μου*.



Marinos said:


> Όπως το θέτεις, μονολεκτικά: ναι. Το δικαίωμα στην εργασία, in my book, είναι το δικαίωμα του ανθρώπου να έχει δουλειά. Για το οποίο δικαίωμα είθισται να απεργούν τα συνδικάτα (στα οποία είθισται να λειτουργεί αυτό που λέμε δημοκρατία: δεσμευτικές αποφάσεις της πλειοψηφίας). Είναι ειρωνικό ότι μιλάς για την πρόοδο της ανθρωπότητας τα τελευταία εκατό χρόνια, ξέρω γω, χρησιμοποιώντας τα επιχειρήματα των robber barons των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα.



Δηλαδή δεν έχω δικαίωμα στην ανεξαρτησία της άποψης. Και δεν έχω δικαίωμα να είμαι μειοψηφία και να έχω δικαιώματα. Αυτό λες.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή δεν έχω δικαίωμα στην ανεξαρτησία της άποψης. Και δεν έχω δικαίωμα να είμαι μειοψηφία και να έχω δικαιώματα. Αυτό λες.



Αυτό κατάλαβες. 
Πριν παρατήσω τα όπλα (γιατί δεν έχω και πολλές αντοχές αυτή τη στιγμή), μια απλή ερώτηση: στη δημοκρατία που υπερασπίστηκες στο #14, οι αποφάσεις της πλειοψηφίας θέλεις να εφαρμόζονται ή όχι; Έχει σχέση αυτό με τα δικαιώματα της μειοψηφίας; 
Αν πας να με παρακάμψεις μιλώντας για απαράγραπτα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα που συνιστούν το κράτος δικαίου και τα οποία δεν εξαρτώνται από καμία πλειοψηφία, λυπάμαι, _αυτό που ονομάζεις _δικαίωμα στην εργασία δεν μπαίνει εκεί μέσα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2012)

Μια και η ύπαρξη του απεργοσπάστη χαρακτηρίστηκε "ντροπή για την ανθρωπότητα", και οι φοιτητές και οι καθηγητές που προσπάθησαν να ξεβρωμίσουν ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΟΥΣ, χωρίς να εργάζονται σε υπηρεσίες καθαριότητας, χαρακτηρίστηκαν "απεργοσπαστικός μηχανισμός", έχω μερικά υποθετικά ερωτήματα προς όποιον αγαπητό συνομιλητή υιοθετεί αυτούς τους χαρακτηρισμούς -- ερωτήματα που μπορεί να προκύψουν ανά πάσα στιγμή ως πραγματικά:

1) Δεδομένου ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος της Αττικής δεν έχει κεντρική αποχέτευση αλλά βόθρους, αν οι βοθρατζήδες έκαναν απεργία, θα προτιμούσε να πνιγεί στο σκατό παρά να καλέσει έναν απεργοσπάστη-ντροπή για την ανθρωπότητα;
2) Αν πέθαινε η μάνα του ή ο πατέρας του, και οι γιατροί είχαν απεργία, θα προτιμούσε να αφήσει τους γονείς του να πεθάνουν παρά να καλέσει έναν απεργοσπάστη-ντροπή για την ανθρωπότητα;
3) Αν οι πετρελαιάδες έκαναν απεργία και ένας γείτονάς μου μπορούσε να μου δανείσει πετρέλαιο για να ζεσταθώ, θα ήταν απεργοσπαστικός μηχανισμός;
4) Όταν τα ΜΜΜ και τα ταξί κάνουν απεργία, κάποιος που προσφέρεται να με μεταφέρει στη δουλειά μου είναι απεργοσπαστικός μηχανισμός;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Είπα και πάνω ότι οι αποφάσεις της πλειοψηφίας καταχραστικά μπορούν να υπερβαίνουν τα δικαιώματα της μειοψηφίας όταν δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Τέτοιες περιστάσεις αποτελούν οι εκλογές και τα δημοψηφίσματα. Η δημοκρατία είναι δημοκρατία γιατί μπορεί να υπερασπίζεται τα δικαιώματα ΚΑΙ της μειοψηφίας. Πώς ακριβώς παραβιάζονται τα δικαιώματα των απεργών από τους απεργοσπάστες; Η απεργία υποτίθεται ότι δεν είναι εκβιασμός του κράτους και της κοινωνίας αλλά ένδειξη δυσαρέσκειας και τρόπος να τραβηχτεί η προσοχή του κράτους και της κοινωνίας. Αν 99 απεργούν κι ένας εργάζεται, αυτό δεν αλλάζει σε τίποτα το δυνητικό αποτέλεσμα της απεργίας. Αν ωστόσο απαιτήσουν οι 99 να μην εργάζεται ο ένας, τότε αυτό αποτελεί καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων του, εξισώσιμη με την καταστρατήγηση των δικαιωμάτων των μειονοτήτων και της ελευθερίας του λόγου του ενός απέναντι στους πολλούς.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είπα και πάνω ότι οι αποφάσεις της πλειοψηφίας καταχραστικά μπορούν να υπερβαίνουν τα δικαιώματα της μειοψηφίας όταν δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Τέτοιες περιστάσεις αποτελούν οι εκλογές και τα δημοψηφίσματα. Η δημοκρατία είναι δημοκρατία γιατί μπορεί να υπερασπίζεται τα δικαιώματα ΚΑΙ της μειοψηφίας. Πώς ακριβώς παραβιάζονται τα δικαιώματα των απεργών από τους απεργοσπάστες; Η απεργία υποτίθεται ότι δεν είναι εκβιασμός του κράτους και της κοινωνίας αλλά ένδειξη δυσαρέσκειας και τρόπος να τραβηχτεί η προσοχή του κράτους και της κοινωνίας. Αν 99 απεργούν κι ένας εργάζεται, αυτό δεν αλλάζει σε τίποτα το δυνητικό αποτέλεσμα της απεργίας. Αν ωστόσο απαιτήσουν οι 99 να μην εργάζεται ο ένας, τότε αυτό αποτελεί καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων του, εξισώσιμη με την καταστρατήγηση των δικαιωμάτων των μειονοτήτων και της ελευθερίας του λόγου του ενός απέναντι στους πολλούς.



Όχι. Η απεργία δεν είναι "ένδειξη δυσαρέσκειας και τρόπος κλπ". Η απεργία _είναι _εκβιασμός, όχι του κράτους και της κοινωνίας αλλά του εργοδότη ο οποίος είναι σε θέση πολύ ισχυρότερη από τον εργαζόμενο και στις σχέσεις τους δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί καμία αρχή "δημοκρατικής ισότητας". Πολύ πρόσφατο παράδειγμα η Χαλυβουργία --το ότι η απεργία τελικά απέτυχε (και πώς) δείχνει ακριβώς ποιος είναι ο ισχυρότερος και τι συμβαίνει όταν τραβάς την προσοχή του κράτους. 

Πραγματικά Ελληγενή δυσκολεύομαι να συνεχίσω, αυτά τα θέματα είναι λυμένα εδώ και έναν αιώνα κτγμ. Πες με οπισθοδρομικό ή ό,τι θέλεις, αλλά τέτοιου είδους "δικαίωμα στην εργασία" με ξεπερνάει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

Themis said:


> Αν η Λεξιλογία θέλει να είναι _και _πολιτικοκοινωνικό σάιτ, ίσως θα πρέπει να γίνει κομματάκι πιο ισορροπημένη.



Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει ανατραπεί (ίσως δικαιολογημένα) μια άλλη ισορροπία που ήθελα εγώ (και το είχα ζητήσει τις πρώτες μέρες της Λεξιλογίας): να είναι περισσότερα τα γλωσσικά από τα υπόλοιπα. Αν μπορούσα να το κάνω τεχνικά, θα το έκανα: Για κάθε γλωσσικό μήνυμα θα μαζεύαμε ένα κουπονάκι. Για κάθε μη γλωσσικό μήνυμα που θα θέλαμε να γράψουμε, θα έπρεπε να καταθέσουμε δύο κουπονάκια.


Για το θέμα που συζητάμε: Είναι σίγουρα άσπρο-μαύρο; Two legs bad, four legs good; Η απεργία πάντα καλή, ο απεργοσπάστης πάντα κακός; Μήπως υπάρχει και υποκειμενικό στοιχείο; Όταν απεργούν οι μεταφραστές (), κάθε μεταφραστή που μεταφράζει θα τον ξεφωνίζω εδώ σαν απεργοσπάστη. Όταν μαλώνουν για τα σκουπίδια στη Θεσσαλονίκη, θα υποστηρίζω τους απεργούς ή τους απεργοσπάστες ανάλογα με το αν είναι η μέρα που κυκλοφορώ σαν μονός (αριστερός) ή διπλός (λιγότερο αριστερός). Κι αν πάει ο δεητζής απεργός και μου κατεβάσει το διακόπτη, θα τον πάρει ο διάολος και θα τον σηκώσει.

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μαρίνο: αυτά τα θέματα είναι λυμένα. Μόνο που έχουν δοθεί πολλές λύσεις και ο καθένας παίρνει όποια του αρέσει.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Η απεργία δεν είναι "ένδειξη δυσαρέσκειας και τρόπος κλπ". Η απεργία _είναι _εκβιασμός, όχι του κράτους και της κοινωνίας αλλά του εργοδότη



Ακριβώς! Επί της αρχής συμφωνούμε πέρα για πέρα. Γι' αυτό κι εμένα με ξεπερνάει η _πραγματικότητα _μιας απεργίας που στρέφεται πρωτίστως, κυρίως και αποκλειστικά κατά της υπόλοιπης κοινωνίας, γιατί του εργοδότη καρασκασίλα του, ειδικά όταν μια απεργία τον συμφέρει γιατί εξοικονομεί και λεφταδάκια. Πράγμα που συμβαίνει συνήθως όταν ο εργοδότης είναι το κράτος, ευρύτερο και στενότερο, και η κοινωνία εν γένει.
Μάλλον δεν χρειάζονται παραδείγματα, γιατί είμαστε όλοι νοήμονες, αλλά αν χρειαστεί, θα παραθέσω κι απ' αυτά.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 21, 2012)

Μα γιαυτό το λόγο, Μπέρνι, απαντώ ειδικά στον Ελληγενή και δεν πιάνω (για την ώρα) θέματα κρατικών εργολαβιών και υπεργολαβιών, ας πούμε.


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μια και η ύπαρξη του απεργοσπάστη χαρακτηρίστηκε "ντροπή για την ανθρωπότητα", και οι φοιτητές και οι καθηγητές που προσπάθησαν να ξεβρωμίσουν ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΟΥΣ, χωρίς να εργάζονται σε υπηρεσίες καθαριότητας, χαρακτηρίστηκαν "απεργοσπαστικός μηχανισμός", έχω μερικά υποθετικά ερωτήματα προς όποιον αγαπητό συνομιλητή υιοθετεί αυτούς τους χαρακτηρισμούς -- ερωτήματα που μπορεί να προκύψουν ανά πάσα στιγμή ως πραγματικά:
> 
> 1) Δεδομένου ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος της Αττικής δεν έχει κεντρική αποχέτευση αλλά βόθρους, αν οι βοθρατζήδες έκαναν απεργία, θα προτιμούσε να πνιγεί στο σκατό παρά να καλέσει έναν απεργοσπάστη-ντροπή για την ανθρωπότητα;
> 2) Αν πέθαινε η μάνα του ή ο πατέρας του, και οι γιατροί είχαν απεργία, θα προτιμούσε να αφήσει τους γονείς του να πεθάνουν παρά να καλέσει έναν απεργοσπάστη-ντροπή για την ανθρωπότητα;
> ...



Δυόμισι στα τέσσερα παραδείγματά σου αφορούν συντεχνίες ιδιοκτητών/επιχειρηματίων (βοθρατζήδες, πετρελαιάδες, ταξιτζήδες). Δεν είναι αυτή η έννοια της απεργίας, όσο κι αν στην Ελλάδα έχουμε ταυτίσει τους εργαζόμενους με τους επιχειρηματίες και θεωρούμε συλλήβδην "απεργία" κάθε μορφή "αποχής", λοκ-άουτ κλπ. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πολλοί και πολλές (όχι η Αλεξάνδρα, απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω) που γράφουν σε αυτό το φόρουμ δεν έχουν, λόγω επαγγέλματος, εμπειρία από απεργίες σε κλάδους μισθωτών (ή οιονεί μισθωτών), αλλά ας μη γενικεύουμε τα βιώματά μας, ούτε την προσωπική αντίληψή μας περί απεργιών. Το λέω π.χ. για τον Ελληγενή, που μιλάει για την "πίεση στο κράτος και την κοινωνία" ως στόχο των απεργιών: οι *εργοδότες *είναι ο στόχος των απεργιών. 

Για τα ΜΜΜ: απεργοσπασία δεν είναι προφανώς ο περαστικός οδηγός που θα του κάνεις οτοστόπ και θα σε πετάξει κάπου, αλλά λεωφορεία, τραμ κλπ. που κυκλοφορούν παρά την απεργία επειδή βρέθηκαν απεργοσπάστες να τα δουλέψουν. Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι φοιτητές που οικεία τη βουλήσει μαζεύουν σκουπίδια από τα προαύλια όταν απεργούν οι ΟΤΑ προφανώς δεν είναι απεργοσπάστες κατά καμία έννοια, κυριολεκτική ή αναλογική. Απεναντίας, οι εργαζόμενοι μιας επιχείρησης που, κατ' εντολή της εργοδοσίας, μαζεύουν σκουπίδια πέριξ του μαγαζιού τους όταν απεργούν οι ΟΤΑ (πραγματικό παράδειγμα) είναι "απεργοσπάστες" με τη διευρυμένη έννοια που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω: δεν δείχνουν αλληλεγγύη στην τάξη τους, όπως το έθετε ο Λόντον. 

Για τους γιατρούς, το ζήτημα είναι λεπτό. Προσωπικό ασφαλείας (υποτίθεται ότι) υπάρχει σε κάθε απεργία τους, και έκτακτα περιστατικά (υποτίθεται ότι) εξυπηρετούνται με απόλυτη προτεραιότητα. Αν αυτό δεν τηρείται στην πράξη, ντροπή σε όσους δεν το τηρούν. Αν, με πρόσχημα την ιερότητα της ζωής (ή κάτι τέτοιο), διάφοροι καλοθελητές γίνονται απεργοσπάστες, ντροπή και σ' αυτούς.

*Edit*: Βροχή τα ποστ όσο έγραφα, ο Μαρίνος μ' έχει ήδη καλύψει σε πολλά...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

rogne said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι φοιτητές που οικεία τη βουλήσει μαζεύουν σκουπίδια από τα προαύλια όταν απεργούν οι ΟΤΑ προφανώς δεν είναι απεργοσπάστες κατά καμία έννοια, κυριολεκτική ή αναλογική.



Εδώ είναι που λένε I rest my case;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

rogne said:


> Δεν είναι αυτή η έννοια της απεργίας, όσο κι αν στην Ελλάδα έχουμε ταυτίσει τους εργαζόμενους με τους επιχειρηματίες και θεωρούμε συλλήβδην "απεργία" κάθε μορφή "αποχής", λοκ-άουτ κλπ.


Α, γεια σου. Ας αρχίσουμε από τα βασικά, ανοίγοντας ένα λεξικό (ή διαβάζοντας μια βικιπαίδεια, βρε παιδί μου). (Και συμφωνώ με όλα τα υπόλοιπα της συγκεκριμένης τοποθέτησης.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Α, η αλληλεγγύη. Ωραία λέξη. Ας δούμε τι σημαίνει:


_Αλληλεγγύη η [alilengíi] Ο30 : το ηθικό καθήκον της αλληλοβοήθειας, της υποχρέωσης που έχουν τα μέλη μιας ομάδας να υποστηρίζονται και να ενισχύονται αμοιβαία..._

ΛΚΝ

Τι το αμοιβαίο έχει η μονόπλευρη και καταναγκαστική υποστήριξη της απόφασης των πολλών. Με ποιον τρόπο εκπληρώνεται το αμοιβαίο όταν ο "απεργοσπάστης" έρχεται η ώρα να πληρώσει λογαριασμούς και δεν έχει; Του δίνουν λεφτά οι συνδικαλιστές; Οι συνάδελφοι; Ο Θεός; Το ιπτάμενο μακαρονοτέρας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Α, η αλληλεγγύη. Ωραία λέξη. Ας δούμε τι σημαίνει:
> 
> _Αλληλεγγύη η [alilengíi] Ο30 : το ηθικό καθήκον της αλληλοβοήθειας, της υποχρέωσης που έχουν τα *μέλη μιας ομάδας* να υποστηρίζονται και να ενισχύονται αμοιβαία..._
> 
> Τι το αμοιβαίο έχει η μονόπλευρη και καταναγκαστική υποστήριξη της απόφασης των πολλών. Με ποιον τρόπο εκπληρώνεται το αμοιβαίο όταν ο* "απεργοσπάστης"* έρχεται η ώρα να πληρώσει λογαριασμούς και δεν έχει; Του δίνουν λεφτά οι συνδικαλιστές; Οι συνάδελφοι; Ο Θεός; Το ιπτάμενο μακαρονοτέρας;



Αν εννοούσες _απεργός_, ναι οι ανάγκες των απεργών καλύπτονται, όσο γίνεται καλύτερα, από την αλληλοβοήθειά τους.
Αν εννοούσες _απεργοσπάστης_, όπως έγραψες, δεν συντρέχει ο όρος «μέλος της ομάδας». Μονά ζυγά δικά μας δεν γίνεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν εννοούσες _απεργός_, ναι οι ανάγκες των απεργών καλύπτονται, όσο γίνεται καλύτερα, από την αλληλοβοήθειά τους.



Τίνι τρόπω; Για ποιον λόγο εργάζονται οι "απεργοσπάστες" αν δεν χρειάζονται χρήματα;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2012)

Ελληγενή, δεν διατύπωσες σωστά την απορία σου. Αν κάποιος είναι απεργοσπάστης, δουλεύει, άρα πληρώνεται. Αν δεν είναι, δεν δουλεύει, οπότε συμπεριλαμβάνεται στους απεργούς, και οι ανάγκες του καλύπτονται με άλλο τρόπο - αλληλοβοήθεια, υποστήριξη τρίτων κλπ.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ελληγενή, δεν διατύπωσες σωστά την απορία σου. Αν κάποιος είναι απεργοσπάστης, δουλεύει, άρα πληρώνεται. Αν δεν είναι, δεν δουλεύει, οπότε συμπεριλαμβάνεται στους απεργούς, και οι ανάγκες του καλύπτονται με άλλο τρόπο - αλληλοβοήθεια, υποστήριξη τρίτων κλπ.



Ταμεία αλληλοβοήθειας


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Παλάβρα, ναι, λάθος διατύπωση.



bernardina said:


> Ταμεία αλληλοβοήθειας



Ποιο απ' αυτά τα ταμεία δίνει τζάμπα χρήμα;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ποιο απ' αυτά τα ταμεία δίνει τζάμπα χρήμα;


Πότε μιλήσαμε για τζάμπα χρήμα; 
Νόμιζα πως το συγκεκριμένο νήμα άλλους κόμπους πασχίζει να λύσει. Εξυπηρετεί σε τίποτε το επανειλημμένο πέταγμα της μπάλας (όχι απλώς στην εξέδρα, αλλά) τελείως έξω από το γήπεδο; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά θα σκοτώσεις κανα περαστικό στο τέλος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εξυπηρετεί σε τίποτε το επανειλημμένο πέταγμα της μπάλας (όχι απλώς στην εξέδρα, αλλά) τελείως έξω από το γήπεδο; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά θα σκοτώσεις κανα περαστικό στο τέλος.


Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά δεν είναι και μπάλα ποδοσφαίρου, αλλά η μπάλα του καταδικασμένου σε καταναγκαστικά — που δεν το καταλαβαίνει κιόλας.
(Σήμερα είναι η μέρα των μονών, βλ. #34.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πότε μιλήσαμε για τζάμπα χρήμα;



Ε, τι αλληλεγγύη είναι αν δεν σου πληρώνει τους λογαριασμούς; Μπορεί να σου δανείσει; Χαίρω πολύ.

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε κάνει τις έννοιες λάστιχο. Από πότε το "ηθικό καθήκον" είναι υποχρέωση; Τι είδους ελευθερία παρέχει μια κοινωνία όταν αυτή η ελευθερία τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζει ο κομφορμισμός της μάζας; Θα υπερασπίζομαι τα δικαιώμά σου να εκφράζεις την άποψή σου όσο αυτή συμφωνεί με την δική μου; Ελευθερία είναι να κάνει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει, όσο δεν παραβιάζει τα νόμιμα δικαιώματα τρίτων. Η υποχρεωτική συμμετοχή στο οτιδήποτε είναι φασισμός. Εγώ δεν γουστάρω φασισμούς. Η βοήθεια και η αλληλεγγύη δεν μπορεί να είναι υποχρεωτικές και αυτονόητες. Εγώ όταν βοηθάω κάποιον δεν το κάνω για να λάβω βοήθεια όταν την χρειαστώ και δεν θέλω να έχω παρτίδες με άτομα που νομίζουν ότι οφείλω να τους βοηθήσω γιατί έτσι. Η συμπόνοια, η αγάπη, η αλληλεγγύη και ο σεβασμός δεν είναι συναισθήματα που μπορούν να προκύψουν από καταναγκασμό.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2012)

Ελληγενή, κάνε ένα βήμα πίσω και παρ' το από την αρχή. Κατ' αρχάς, από ό,τι γνωρίζω, τα χρήματα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις τα συνεισφέρουν άνθρωποι που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν τους απεργούς, και στη συνέχεια μοιράζονται στους τελευταίους αναλόγως. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το χρήμα είναι «τσάμπα». Κάποιος το δίνει, και κάποιος άλλος το παίρνει. Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα του νήματος, που είναι ο ορισμός του απεργοσπάστη. 

Επίσης, κανείς δεν μίλησε για υποχρεωτική βοήθεια και αλληλεγγύη, ούτε ανοίχτηκε αυτό το νήμα για να συζητήσουμε τι είναι βοήθεια και αλληλεγγύη. Έκανες μια λάθος διατύπωση, και οι απαντήσεις που πήρες ήταν διευκρινιστικές. Και πάλι, αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα του νήματος, που είναι ο ορισμός του απεργοσπάστη. Γίνεται να μην αλλάζουμε θέμα και να μην συζητάμε για το μυρμήγκι, ενώ το θέμα μας είναι ο ελέφαντας;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Οκέι, πάμε από τα βασικά:
Ένα ταμείο αλληλοβοήθειας στήνεται κυρίως με οικονομικές συνεισφορές μελών τού εκάστοτε συλλόγου, σωματείου κλπ., αλλά και ενίσχυση από άλλες πηγές (πχ από φίλους του συλλόγου, σωματείου κλπ) και έχει ως κύριο στόχο την ενίσχυση των μελών του σε περιόδους απεργίας, σε περίπτωση που χρειάζονται νοσηλεία λόγω ασθένειας κτό. Γι' αυτό λέγεται ταμείο αλληλοβοήθειας και όχι, ξερωγώ, τράπεζα ή φιλόπτωχο.
Προφανώς συμφωνώ ότι η συμπόνοια, η αλληλεγγύη και ο σεβασμός δεν μπορούν να προκύψουν με καταναγκασμό. Θέλεις όμως να το εξετάσεις κι από την άλλη πλευρά του, να δεις τι θα σου βγάλει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, κανείς δεν μίλησε για υποχρεωτική βοήθεια και αλληλεγγύη, ούτε ανοίχτηκε αυτό το νήμα για να συζητήσουμε τι είναι βοήθεια και αλληλεγγύη. Έκανες μια λάθος διατύπωση, και οι απαντήσεις που πήρες ήταν διευκρινιστικές.



Αυτά που έγραψα αφορούν αυτά που ειπώθηκαν παραπάνω περί ντροπής ύπαρξης απεργοσπαστών. Τώρα, το τι είναι αλληλεγγύη το έθεσα γιατί ειπώθηκε πως είναι ηθική υποχρέωση του συνάδελφου να απεργήσει, επιδεικνύοντας αλληλεγγύη. Αλληλεγγύη είναι όταν κάνω κάτι για κάποιον κι αυτός για μένα. Όταν αυτό που κάνω εγώ για κάποιον είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο απ' αυτό που κάνει αυτός για μένα, δεν είναι αλληλεγγύη αλλά σχέση κορόιδου-εκμεταλλευτή.

Γιατί να έχω το στίγμα του απεργοσπάστη όταν δεν ενοχλώ κανέναν κι απλά κάνω την δουλειά μου που θα μου αποφέρει τα χρήματα που χρειάζομαι για να ζήσω; Γιατί είμαι εγώ ο κακός της υπόθεσης; Πώς θα εξηγήσω στα παιδιά μου ότι αν έχω την δυνατότητα να τους πάρω γάλα είμαι ο κακός της υπόθεσης; Από ποιον στερώ αυτά τα λεφτά; Γιατί είναι αυτόματη ηθική υποχρέωσή μου η συμφωνία με τους συναδέλφους μου; Ερωτήσεις απαραίτητες για να απαντηθεί τι είναι απεργοσπάστης.



bernardina said:


> Θέλεις όμως να το εξετάσεις κι από την άλλη πλευρά του, να δεις τι θα σου βγάλει;



Για τρέχ' το. Είμαι όλος μάτια.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

Παράκληση προς τον Έλλη να απόσχει από τη συζήτηση σ' αυτό το νήμα για τα επόμενο 50 μηνύματα μήπως διατυπωθούν και άλλες απόψεις. (Και μη μου απαντήσεις. Θα λείπω.)


----------



## Alfie (Nov 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Παράκληση προς τον Έλλη να απόσχει από τη συζήτηση σ' αυτό το νήμα για τα επόμενο 50 μηνύματα μήπως διατυπωθούν και άλλες απόψεις. (Και μη μου απαντήσεις. Θα λείπω.)



nickel λίγο προσοχή στην πληκτρολόγηση δεν βλάπτει. Ο αριθμός πεντακόσια γράφεται με δύο μηδενικά και όχι 50.:inno:

Και αναρωτιέμαι ποιός πραγματικά μπορεί να είναι ο υποδηλούμενος με πολλαπλά ΧΧΧ στο ακόλουθο:

'But "glory" doesn't mean "a nice knock-down argument",' Alice objected.
'When I use a word,' XXXXXXX said, in rather a scornful tone, 'it means just what I choose it to mean — neither more nor less.'
'The question is,' said Alice, 'whether you can make words mean so many different things.'
'The question is,' said XXXXXXX, 'which is to be master — that's all.'


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2012)

Μια που δεν μιλάει ο Έλλης (ελπίζω), αρχίζω να μιλάω εγώ. 
Λοιπόν, ναι, οι φοιτητές και λοιποί ιδιώτες που καθαρίζουν το σπίτι τους που είναι λόγω απεργίας βρώμικο, συμφωνούμε ότι δεν είναι απεργοσπάστες. Και νομίζω ότι και αυτοί που τους επιτέθηκαν ήξεραν ότι δεν είναι απεργοσπαστες. Επομένως γιατί η επίθεση;


----------



## drazen (Nov 21, 2012)

Να καταθέσω ήρεμα και απλά το λιθαράκι μου, μιλώντας για τον οικείο μου χώρο, το σχολείο.
Πρώτον, πρέπει να διακρίνουμε την εξαρτημένη εργασία από την οικεία βουλήσει δραστηριότητα. Ο εργαζόμενος που είναι μέλος του συνδικαλιστικού του φορέα είναι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθεί τις αποφάσεις τις πλειοψηφίας. Αλλιώς, ας διαγραφεί και, φυσικά, παραιτηθεί από όλες τις μελλοντικές κατακτήσεις των συναδέλφων του. Ήταν και είναι απαράδεκτο απεργοσπάστες συνάδελφοι σε παλαιότερες απεργίες να ενθυλακώνουν τις μισθολογικές αυξήσεις που με κόστος κέρδισαν κάποιοι άλλοι. Αφού διαφωνούσαν, ας μην επωφελούνταν. Όμως, όχι! Μονά-ζυγά, δικά μας. Και, επιπλέον, κρυφοχαμογελούσαν ("αφού στά 'λεγα: θα τα παίρναμε τα λεφτά"). Για να μην επεκταθώ και στην πεποίθησή μου ότι, αν σήμερα φτάσαμε εδώ που βρισκόμαστε, μεγάλη ευθύνη έχουν όσοι αποδυνάμωσαν τον δυναμισμό του εργατικού κινήματος, μην συμμετέχοντας σε απεργίες, μην καταγγέλοντας την μαύρη εργασία, μην δείχνοντας αλληλεγγύη σε άλλες ομάδες εργαζομένων.
Δεύτερον, η απαξία που συνοδεύει τον απεργοσπάστη είναι εμφανής ακόμη και στις τρυφερότερες ηλικίες. Έβλεπα πώς κοιτούσαν (και πώς μιλούσαν για) τούς απεργοσπάστες οι μικροί μαθητές, και δεν ήταν επειδή δεν έχασαν μάθημα, όχι μόνο. Η θέση μου στα σχολεία ήταν για χρόνια η ακόλουθη: εφόσον το σχολείο είναι μια δημόσια υπηρεσία που, αν εργάζεται έστω και ένας, πρέπει να περέχει τις υπηρεσίες του με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί, είναι απαράδεκτη η τακτική ή να ειδοποιούνται από την προηγούμενη οι μαθητές ή να στέλνονται στα σπίτια τους. Όμως, όχι. Την ζαχαρένια μας να μην μας την χαλάσει κανείς. Και, ενώ η διεύθυνση θα έπρεπε να επιδεικνύει την αυστηρότητά της (πώς θα επιστρέψουν οι μαθητές στα σπίτια τους; αν συμβεί κάποιο ατύχημα, ποιός θα φταίει; ), ουδέποτε ασχολήθηκε με το ζήτημα, πιστεύω με πλήρη πρόθεση. 
Ας το πάρουμε απόφαση: ο απεργοσπάστης, όποιον λόγο και να επικαλείται, είναι ένα όνειδος για την έννοια της "συναδελφικότητας". Στον κοινωνικό πόλεμο οι προδότες πρέπει όχι να εκτελούνται, αλλά να στιγματίζονται. Σωματική βία; Αυθόρμητα απαντώντας, όχι. Στο ζοφερό μέλλον, που κάθε μέρα όλο και αγριεύει, δεν ξέρω.
Για τα σκουπίδια, αντί να μαζεύει κάποιος (για να τα πάει πού άραγε; ), μπορεί να περιφρουρεί την (απαγορευμένη) εναπόθεσή τους.
Για τα ταξί κ.ά., μπορεί να πάει με τα πόδια ή να βρει κάποιους να μοιραστούν ένα αγώι.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η πλειονότητα _υπερασπάζεται_ το ρητό "άνδρα θέλω, τώρα τον θέλω", τουτέστιν την απεριόριστη εκπλήρωση της στιγμιαίας επιθυμίας, που, ας μην το ξεχνάμε, ήταν η κεντρική ιδέα των επιθετικών τραπεζικών διαφημίσεων που μας βούλιαξαν. Και, μια και τούτο 'δώ είναι λεξιλογικό φόρο, σκεφτήκατε γιατί έχουν περιέλθει σε κατάσταση σχετικής αχρηστίας κι εγκατάλειψης οι στιγμιαίοι τύποι (μέλλοντας και αόριστος) του ρήματος "θέλω"; (γιατί αγόρασες το Χ παγωτό; Γιατί το *ήθελα*).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2012)

drazen said:


> Δεύτερον, η απαξία που συνοδεύει τον απεργοσπάστη είναι εμφανής ακόμη και στις τρυφερότερες ηλικίες. Έβλεπα πώς κοιτούσαν (και πώς μιλούσαν για) τούς απεργοσπάστες οι μικροί μαθητές, και δεν ήταν επειδή δεν έχασαν μάθημα, όχι μόνο.


Δηλαδή όχι μόνο ήταν όλοι αυτοί οι μικροί μαθητές πολιτικοποιημένοι, και ενήμεροι για τις τρέχουσες κοινωνικοοικονομικές συνθήκες, αλλά ήξεραν και τις απαιτήσεις των απεργών, και τις υποστήριζαν κιόλας. Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο σχολείο αναφέρεσαι, σε όλα τα σχολεία που έχω πάει εγώ πάντως ο απεργοσπάστης μας έσπαγε τα νεύρα γιατί μας κρατούσε στο σχολείο ενώ οι άλλοι που δεν τον είχαν πήγαιναν σπίτια τους. Και μας έβαζε και διάβασμα για την επόμενη φορά.

Πέραν αυτού: έστω ότι ο Χ εργαζόμενος (ας πούμε ο δάσκαλος) παραιτείται από το συνδικαλιστικό του όργανο, όπως λες, και από τις μελλοντικές κατακτήσεις αυτού του οργάνου - τώρα που καταργούνται και οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις θα είναι και πιο εύκολο αυτό, υποθέτω. Σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σου, ο Χ αυτός εργαζόμενος δεν είναι απεργοσπάστης, παρόλο που δουλεύει ενώ οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοί του έχουν κατέβει σε απεργία.

Και άλλη μια ερώτηση: ποιοι ακριβώς αποδυνάμωσαν τον δυναμισμό κλπ επειδή δεν συμμετείχαν στις απεργίες; Ρωτάω επειδή γνωρίζω πάλαι ποτέ κρατικές επιχειρήσεις στις οποίες όταν κανείς δεν κατέβει σε απεργία κινδυνεύει να φάει ξύλο αν εμφανιστεί να δουλέψει - τώρα, όχι στο υποθετικό ζοφερό σου μέλλον, αλλά στο τωρινό ζοφερό παρόν - επιχειρήσεις στις οποίες όσοι δεν συμφωνούν για δικούς τους λόγους με την απεργία και/ή δεν θέλουν να χάσουν το μεροκάματο παίρνουν άδεια τις ημέρες της απεργίας. 



drazen said:


> Για τα σκουπίδια, αντί να μαζεύει κάποιος (για να τα πάει πού άραγε; ), μπορεί να περιφρουρεί την (απαγορευμένη) εναπόθεσή τους.


Δεν απαγορεύεται να πετάς τα σκουπίδια σου όταν έχει απεργία, *προτείνεται* να μην τα κατεβάζεις στους κάδους για να μην επιβαρύνεις την κατάσταση.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2012)

Επειδή δεν μιλάμε γενικά κι αόριστα περί εναπόθεσης σκουπιδιών: Κομματάκι δύσκολο να περιφρουρείς την (καθόλου απαγορευμένη) εναπόθεσή τους όταν ανήκεις σ' αυτούς που τα πετάνε. Επειδή δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ποιοι άλλοι εκτός από αυτούς που κυκλοφορούν μέσα στις σχολές θα πήγαιναν εκεί να πετάξουν τα σκουπίδια τους. Οι απελπισμένες γειτόνισσες, ίσως; Πώς, λοιπόν περιφρουρείς την εναπόθεση όταν είσαι μέρος του προβλήματος; Και πώς να διορθώσεις έστω ένα μέρος του όταν αυθωρεί και παραχρήμα θεωρείσαι απεργοσπάστης, αντικοινωνικό στοιχείο και άξιος προπηλακισμού;

Είπα και νωρίτερα -εγώ μόνο ερωτήματα έχω. Όχι απαντήσεις.
(Και πού ν' αρχίζαμε τη ζόρικη συζήτηση περί συνδικαλισμού και πώς αυτός υλοποιείται στην Ελλάδα. Ε, ρε γλέντια!)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 22, 2012)

drazen said:


> Ήταν και είναι απαράδεκτο απεργοσπάστες συνάδελφοι σε παλαιότερες απεργίες να ενθυλακώνουν τις μισθολογικές αυξήσεις που με κόστος κέρδισαν κάποιοι άλλοι.



Να καταθέσω κι εγώ, ήρεμα και απλά, μια μικρή προσωπική ιστορία, για όποιον έχει όρεξη να διαβάζει.
Τη χρονιά που πρωτοδιορίστηκα, είχα δεν είχα κλείσει έναν μήνα εργασίας, η ΟΛΜΕ κήρυξε δύο αλλεπάλληλες 48ωρες απεργίες. Όντας νεοσύλλεκτος, δεν ένιωθα ότι είχα κάποιο λόγο να απεργήσω. Τα αιτήματα δεν τα καλογνώριζα, δεν πρέπει καν να είχα λάβει τον πρώτο μου μισθό. Πολύ περισσότερο με ενδιέφερε να δουλέψω ώστε να αποκτήσω διδακτική εμπειρία, να βελτιώσω τις ελλιπέστατες διδακτικές μου δεξιότητες. Με ανησυχούσε επίσης το γεγονός ότι θα έχανα κάποια μονόωρα μαθήματα και ότι θα έκανα τρεις βδομάδες να ξαναδώ μαθητές που δεν είχα προλάβει να μάθω ούτε φατσικά. Ωστόσο αποφάσισα να απεργήσω, ακριβώς για τον λόγο που αναφέρει ο Ντράζεν: επειδή θεωρούσα ότι δεν θα ήταν σωστό να δρέψω τα οφέλη μιας κινητοποίησης την οποία, με την πράξη μου, είχα σαμποτάρει. 

Με τα χρόνια άλλαξα στάση κυρίως επειδή δεν μπορούσα, με κανέναν απολύτως τρόπο, να συνταχθώ με τις θέσεις της ΟΛΜΕ στο ζήτημα της αξιολόγησης, οι οποίες ένιωθα και νιώθω ότι με προσβάλλουν ως άτομο —όπως σίγουρα θα γνωρίζετε όσοι έχετε διαβάσει τις σχετικές αναρτήσεις μου στο νήμα για την εκπαίδευση. Έτσι εντάχθηκα, αρχικά με κάποιες ενοχές και αργότερα χωρίς, στις τάξεις των υπανθρώπων απεργοσπαστών του Λόντον. Σήμερα πια διαφωνώ και με το αίτημα της ΟΛΜΕ για μισθολογικές αυξήσεις (αν αυτό σας φαίνεται περίεργο, μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε χωριστά), οπότε οι ενοχές μου έχουν πια εξανεμιστεί πλήρως. 

Η διαφωνία μου με τα αιτήματα των απεργιών μού παρείχαν την ηθική δικαιολόγηση που χρειαζόμουν για να αποδεχθώ την —ομολογουμένως δύσκολη αρχικά— απόφασή μου να σταματήσω να απεργώ. Από τη στιγμή που διαφωνώ με τα αιτήματα μιας απεργίας, πιστεύω ότι το _σωστό_ είναι να _μην_ απεργήσω. Την ιδέα ότι θα έπρεπε να υποτάξω τη θέλησή μου στη θέληση της πλειοψηφίας τη βρίσκω όχι μόνο σκοταδιστική αλλά και άκρως επικίνδυνη. Οι αρχές του δημοκρατικού συγκεντρωτισμού μπορεί να φάνηκαν χρήσιμες στον Λένιν, αλλά εμένα δεν με αφορούν.

Μπορεί εγώ προσωπικά να δικαιολογώ την απόφασή μου να μην απεργήσω με το επιχείρημα ότι διαφωνώ με τα αιτήματα της απεργίας, αλλά κάποιος άλλος μπορεί ενδεχομένως να ισχυριστεί ότι συμφωνεί μεν με τα αιτήματα της απεργίας αλλά δεν απεργεί επειδή δεν θέλει να χάσει το μεροκάματο ή επειδή φοβάται ότι θα χάσει τη δουλειά του ή για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο. Είναι αυτή η στάση ηθικά αποδοκιμαστέα; Ενδεχομένως ναι, όπως ηθικά αποδοκιμαστέα μπορεί κάλλιστα να θεωρήσει κανείς και τη δική μου στάση. Από αυτό το σημείο όμως μέχρι το να αφαιρεθεί το δικαίωμα της μη απεργίας ή να θεωρούνται οι απεργοσπάστες υπάνθρωποι, υπάρχει τεράστια απόσταση. Και πρέπει να σας πω ότι το κείμενο του Λόντον το βρίσκω εξόχως ανατριχιαστικό. Όσο κι αν αγαπώ τον Λόντον από τα παιδικά και εφηβικά μου αναγνώσματα (συμπεριλαμβανομένης _και_ της Σιδερένιας Φτέρνας), δεν βλέπω σε τι το ουσιαστικό διαφέρει ο υπάνθρωπος απεργοσπάστης του Λόντον από τον υπάνθρωπο μετανάστη της συζύγου Μιχαλολιάκου.

Τα γράφω όλα αυτά για να πω ότι κατανοώ το επιχείρημα του Ντράζεν και εν μέρει το αποδέχομαι, αλλά ως ένα επιχείρημα με ηθική διάσταση και μόνο. Αν θέλουμε να ζούμε σε μια ελεύθερη κοινωνία, σε ένα κράτος δικαίου, τότε οφείλουμε να αποδεχόμαστε και να προασπίζουμε τη διαφορετικότητα του καθενός. Και όχι μόνο τη διαφορετικότητα που μας αρέσει, αλλά, πρώτα και κύρια, εκείνη που _δεν_ μας αρέσει. Οφείλουμε να αποδεχόμαστε την ελευθερία του απεργοσπάστη όσο αποδεχόμαστε την ελευθερία του απεργού. Μπορούμε κάλλιστα, αν θέλουμε, να στιγματίσουμε τον απεργοσπάστη ως ανήθικο, αλλά οφείλουμε να σεβαστούμε το δικαίωμά του να συμπεριφέρεται ανήθικα. Το να υπερασπίζεσαι κάποιον που κάνει κάτι με το οποίο συμφωνείς είναι ασφαλώς θεμιτό, αλλά είναι και εύκολο. Αυτό που είναι δύσκολο είναι να υπερασπιστείς το δικαίωμα κάποιου να κάνει κάτι με το οποίο _δεν_ συμφωνείς.

Έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι η ελευθερία είναι μια πολύ δύσκολα διαχειρίσιμη έννοια, ιδίως σε χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα, που όχι μόνο έχει βαθιά θρησκευτική παράδοση αλλά και μακρά παράδοση στον χώρο των αριστερών ιδεών. Και αν τη σύγκρουση της θρησκείας με την ελευθερία την είχα αντιληφθεί από πολύ νωρίς στη ζωή μου και την είχα εξηγήσει ικανοποιητικά, τη σύγκρουση της Αριστεράς με την ελευθερία ομολογουμένως άργησα αρκετά να την κατανοήσω, παρά το γεγονός ότι, κινούμενος από μικρός σε χώρους αριστερών ιδεών, την έβλεπα παντού γύρω μου. Σήμερα πια πιστεύω ότι η βασική δυσκολία των περισσότερων που έχουν γαλουχηθεί με αριστερές ιδέες δεν είναι το να αναγνωρίσουν γενικά ελευθερίες στους άλλους, αλλά το να αναγνωρίσουν ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος ελευθερίας: την ελευθερία της επιδίωξης του ατομικού συμφέροντος σε βάρος του συλλογικού. Κι αυτό επειδή η ελευθερία αυτή συγκρούεται ευθέως με την αριστερή παράδοση της πρόταξης του συλλογικού συμφέροντος πάνω από το ατομικό. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, η ελευθερία του απεργοσπάστη δεν αναγνωρίζεται γιατί ο απεργοσπάστης, ασκώντας το δικαίωμά του στην εργασία, υπηρετεί το ατομικό του συμφέρον στρεφόμενος ενάντια σε ένα συλλογικό αίτημα.

Το πρόβλημα όμως με αυτή τη συλλογιστική είναι ότι καταργεί τις ατομικές ελευθερίες και υποτάσσει το άτομο στο σύνολο. Πέραν αυτού, αφήνει αναπάντητο και το ερώτημα: τι είναι αυτό το «συλλογικό συμφέρον»; Πώς ορίζεται; Ποιος το καθορίζει; Ο ορισμός του συλλογικού συμφέροντος είναι από μόνος του ιδιαίτερα προβληματικός. Όπως όμως κι αν οριστεί, η μη αναγνώριση της ελευθερίας του ατόμου να διαφοροποιηθεί από τη θέληση των πολλών είναι το πρώτο βήμα προς τον ολοκληρωτισμό. Οδηγεί στην πλήρη καταδυνάστευσή του, την αφαίρεση όλων των ελευθεριών του πλην εκείνων που συμφωνούν με τη γενική βούληση. Με άλλα λόγια: είσαι απόλυτα ελεύθερος να κάνεις ό,τι _εμείς_ θέλουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2012)

Πάντως, ανάμεσα στο ατομικό και στο συλλογικό συμφέρον υπάρχει ένας ωκεανός γκρίζου...


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά από το βιαστικό διάβασμα που έκανα χτες στο νήμα, ξεκίνησε με την απορία αν θεωρείται απεργοσπάστης μια φοιτήτρια που μαζεύει σκουπίδια που δεν έχουν μαζέψει οι απεργούντες υπάλληλοι καθαριότητας του δήμου. (Γρήγορη απάντηση: δεν είναι απεργοσπάστης, είναι απεργοσπάστρια.  )

Η απορία είχε πολιτική διάσταση δίπλα στη γλωσσική, οπότε καλώς μεταφέρθηκε στο πολιτικό φόρουμ. Κατανοώ τις ενστάσεις του Θέμη και καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι ήθελε να πει.

Στην πορεία της συζήτησης ο rogne αποσαφήνισε ότι δεν πρέπει να θεωρούμε απεργία κάθε μορφή αποχής επιχειρηματιών από την εργασία (π.χ. βοθρατζήδων, ταξιτζήδων). Ως προς αυτό έχει ενδιαφέρον η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο ορισμό του ΛΝΕΓ και του ΛΚΝ:

*απεργία* (η) [1889] {απεργιών} η οργανωμένη (από τα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα) αποχή των εργαζομένων από την εργασία τους με σκοπό τη διαμαρτυρία, την αλληλεγγύη ή την ικανοποίηση αιτημάτων: _έληξε η ~ των εργαζομένων στις αστικές συγκοινωνίες | κατεβαίνω / μετέχω σε ~ | ~ διαρκείας | η ~ κηρύχθηκε παράνομη και καταχρηστική_. […] (ΛΝΕΓ)

*απεργία* η : σκόπιμη αναστολή της εργασίας που γίνεται από ένα οργανωμένο σύνολο ανθρώπων με σκοπό την επίτευξη ενός στόχου ή την εκδήλωση της θέλησής του: _~ εργατών / υπαλλήλων / επαγγελματιών. ~ στο ηλεκτρικό / στο νερό / στα λεωφορεία, απεργία των εργαζομένων στις αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες._ 

Υπάρχει διεύρυνση της χρήσης, που φαίνεται να δέχεται το ΛΚΝ, και ίσως αξίζει να συζητηθεί.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουμε συμφωνήσει ότι ο φοιτητής που καθαρίζει είναι ή δεν είναι απεργοσπάστης. Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του sarant στο #9 ότι συχνά διευρύνουμε τη σημασία του _απεργοσπαστικού_ και του _απεργοσπάστη_ (όπως άλλωστε και της _απεργίας_). Δεν αρκεί η τοποθέτηση του rogne που επισημαίνει η Μπέρνι στο #38 (ας μην ξεχνάμε και το «ιδία τη βουλήσει» που έγραψε ο rogne). Είναι ή δεν είναι απεργοσπάστης ο φοιτητής που αυτοβούλως καθαρίζει για να δείξει την αντίθεσή του στην απεργία και όχι μόνο το ότι θέλει καθαρό το χώρο όπου φοιτά;

Και λίγο πιο πέρα: δικαιούται ένας φοιτητής να δείξει ότι βάζει πάνω από το δικαίωμα του απεργού τη δική του ιδιότητα του φοιτητή και το να απαιτεί να είναι καθαρός ο χώρος όπου φοιτά; Ο άλλος φοιτητής, που περιφρουρεί την απεργία, δηλώνει έμμεσα ότι βάζει την απεργία πάνω από την υποχρέωση του φοιτητή να προστατεύει το χώρο του. (Ξέρω, χαζές θεωρητικολογίες, όταν οι φοιτητές είναι αυτοί που πρώτοι καταστρέφουν το χώρο τους.) Θεωρώ δηλαδή ότι εδώ έχουμε σύγκρουση ανάμεσα στον φοιτητή που λέει «Πρώτα απ’ όλα είμαστε φοιτητές», του φοιτητή που λέει «Πρώτα απ’ όλα είμαστε πολιτικά όντα και μάλιστα αριστερά πολιτικά όντα, άρα η απεργία είναι ιερή και απαραβίαστη» και του φοιτητή που λέει «Ακόμα και αν δεχτώ ότι πρωτίστως είμαστε πολιτικά όντα, δικαιούμαι να μη συμφωνήσω με την απεργία και να προτιμήσω να καθαρίσω το χώρο μου».

Στο βαθμό που ο φοιτητής που θα καθαρίσει το χώρο του τον καθαρίζει για να δείξει ότι είναι αντίθετος στην απεργία, είναι απεργοσπάστης. Δεν μπορούμε ωστόσο να θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι απεργοσπάστης με τον τρόπο που πάει να τον ορίσει ο Λόντον ή ο Ντράζεν, αφού δεν οφείλει καν συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη. Άλλωστε, για κάποιους η απεργοσπασία δεν είναι πάντα στίγμα, αν θεωρηθεί ότι για κάποιους δεν είναι κάθε απεργία σωστή.


----------



## rogne (Nov 22, 2012)

Δικαιολογημένη μου φαίνεται η λεξικογραφική διεύρυνση της "απεργίας" (άρα και του "απεργοσπάστη"), αφού η ίδια η έννοια της εργασίας έχει εκ των πραγμάτων διευρυνθεί κι αυτή απεριόριστα σήμερα, όπως υπαινίχθηκε, νομίζω, από πολύ νωρίς σε αυτό το νήμα ο Δρ. 7χ. Ο δε Λόντον φυσικά δεν είχε κατά νου τους δημόσιους υπάλληλους ή τους ταξιτζήδες όταν έγραφε τα τρομοκρατικά του περί απεργοσπαστών (τα οποία και παρέθεσα προβοκατόρικα, ομολογουμένως): βιομηχανικούς εργάτες σκεφτόταν, αφού αυτούς έβλεπε και αυτούς αναγνώριζε ως εργαζόμενους. 

Εξακολουθώ ωστόσο να βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον ότι στα καθ' ημάς όχι μόνο βιομηχανικούς εργάτες δεν σκεφτόμαστε όταν μιλάμε ή ακούμε για απεργίες και απεργοσπάστες, αλλά ούτε καν τους εργαζόμενους του ιδιωτικού τομέα εν γένει: μόνο δημόσιους υπάλληλους και ιδιοκτήτες/επιχειρηματίες βρίσκουμε ως πρόχειρα παραδείγματα, συν βέβαια όλα τα άλλα κατ' αναλογία παραδείγματα που αναφέρονται κατά καιρούς, όπως εν προκειμένω η φοιτήτρια. Σε ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο, βέβαια, δεν έχουν και πολύ νόημα οι ορισμοί και οι αντιπαραθέσεις περί απεργιών και απεργοσπαστών, αφού όλα γίνονται (μικρο)πολιτικά. Υποστηρίζουν πολιτικά κάποιοι φοιτητές την ΠΟΕ-ΟΤΑ, άρα αμέσως γίνεται "απεργοσπάστρια" η φοιτήτρια που δεν την υποστηρίζει, όχι όμως επειδή οι πρώτοι είναι "πολιτικάντηδες" ενώ η τελευταία όχι, αλλά επειδή όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι φέρονται "πολιτικάντικα", με την έννοια ότι κάνουν πολιτική πάνω στην απεργία ή τη μη απεργία άλλων. Στην περίπτωση των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, οι οποίοι έχουν το (αμφίβολης αξίας) προνόμιο να ψηφίζουν ή να καταψηφίζουν τον εργοδότη τους, ή τουλάχιστον να έχουν για την πολιτική του μια άποψη που μετράει και μετριέται, ο "πολιτικαντισμός" γίνεται άμεσος, σαν πολιτική προτίμηση που καθορίζει από μόνη της την εργασιακή συμπεριφορά: προφανώς, γιατί ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος να κάνει απεργία μαζί με το σωματείο του αν συμφωνεί με την εκάστοτε πολιτική της κυβέρνησης, την οποία κάλλιστα μπορεί να έχει ψηφίσει κιόλας; Τι νόημα έχει να λέγεται απεργοσπάστης σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο λέγαμε "ο/η τάδε καθηγητής/καθηγήτρια κάνει/δεν κάνει απεργία, είναι αριστερός,-ή/πασοκτζής-πασοκτζού κλπ.". Κομματικά τους χαρακτηρίζαμε τους ανθρώπους (και καλά κάναμε), όχι με γνώμονα την ίδια τη στάση τους στις απεργίες, σαν "απεργούς" ή "απεργοσπάστες".

Αυτό πάντως με το οποίο εγώ εξακολουθώ να έχω πρόβλημα είναι το να κάνουμε αφαίρεση από όλα αυτά (και πολλά άλλα τέτοιου τύπου), να παριστάνουμε ότι δεν έχουν και τόση σημασία, και να πηγαίνουμε κατευθείαν στις λέξεις, εκτός όλων των συμφραζομένων, προκειμένου ν' αντλήσουμε συμπεράσματα για την έννοιά τους. Ο κίνδυνος εδώ είναι ότι τα συμπεράσματά μας θα είναι βαρέως προκατειλημμένα: με όλα αυτά που βλέπουμε/ακούμε/διαβάζουμε, αρχίζουμε να σκεφτόμαστε ότι η ίδια η έννοια της απεργίας δεν έχει νόημα, ότι απεργοσπάστες δεν υπάρχουν πια, τους πάτησε το τρένο της προόδου του ανθρώπινου πνεύματος/του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού/του Λόγου στην Ιστορία κλπ., αφού όλοι πλέον είμαστε ελεύθεροι να κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, και πάει λέγοντας. Μπροστά σε μια τέτοια προκατάληψη, ο Λόντον εμένα συνεχίζει να μου φαίνεται εντελώς επίκαιρος, έστω και μόνο ως memo. Και απεργίες υπάρχουν ακόμα και απεργοσπάστες. Αλλά χρειάζεται τώρα πολύ ξεσκόνισμα στην επιφάνεια για να φανεί τι είναι τι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Βλέπω τον Δαεμάνο να λείπει από το νήμα και λέω να παίξω λίγο τον ρόλο του... ορίστε η κατάλληλη μουσική υπόκρουση.






Ένα τραγούδι με τεράστια ιστορία, το _*Which Side Are You On?*_ έχει διασκευαστεί όσο λίγα τραγούδια στην ιστορία της μουσικής. Η δημιουργός του τραγουδιού, *Φλόρενς Ρις* (*Florence Reece*), Αμερικάνικης καταγωγής, ηχογράφησε α καπέλα την ερμηνεία της, το 1931. Ο ρυθμός της μουσικής είναι παρμένος μάλλον από τον ύμνο _*Λέι δε Λίλι Λόου*_ (_*Lay the Lily Low*_) της εκκλησίας των Βαπτιστών, στην οποία η Ρις μάλλον ανήκε, ως Νότια Αμερικάνα. Οι στίχοι αναφέρονται στην πάλη μεταξύ της ένωσης εργατών ορυχείων και των ιδιοκτητών, στην οποία η Ρις ενεπλάκη λόγω του συζύγου της που ήταν οργανωτής της ένωσης, με αποτέλεσμα εκβιασμούς και τραμπουκισμούς εναντίον της. Παρότι η Ρις ήταν μόλις τριανταενός όταν τραγούδησε το _Which Side Are You On?_, η φωνή της ακούγεται υπερβολικά βραχνή. Ο *Πιτ Σίγκερ* παίρνει το τραγούδι και το κάνει γνωστό στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, στην δεκαετία του '60, και πιο συγκεκριμένα το 1967 (όπως είχε κάνει αρκετά χρόνια νωρίτερα με το _*Mbube*_ του *Σόλομον Λίντα* [*Solomon Linda*], γνωστότερο σήμερα ως _*The Lion Sleeps Tonight*_). Οι στίχοι του _Which Side Are You On?_ άλλαξαν από τον *Μπίλι Μπραγκ* (*Billy Bragg*), το 1987, κάνοντας έναν παραλληλισμό των αρχικών στίχων με τα προβλήματα των συνδικάτων του ΗΒ, επί Θάτσερ. Η μουσική άλλαξε ελαφρώς επίσης. Η πιο γνωστή διασκευή του κομματιού είναι αυτή της *Νάταλι Μέρτσαντ* (*Natalie Merchant*), του 2003, που χρησιμοποιήθηκε και σε μια διαφήμιση του Τζόνι Γουόκερ, την ίδια εποχή.

*Σημείωση:* *scab* είναι ο *απεργοσπάστης*, όπως ακούγεται στους στίχους του τραγουδιού...

_This government had an idea
and parliament made it law,
it seems like it's illegal
to fight for the unions any more.

Which side are you on, boys?
Which side are you on?
(2x)

We set out to join the picket line,
for together we cannot fail,
we got stopped by police at the county line;
they said: "Go home boys or you're going to jail".

Chorus (2x)

It's hard to explain to a crying child
why her Daddy can't go back,
so the family suffers,
but it hurts me more
to hear a *scab* say "Sod you, Jack!"

Chorus (2x)

I'm bound to follow my conscience
and I'll do whatever I can,
it'll take much more than the union law
to knock the fight out of a working man.

Chorus (2x)_


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2012)

Νικελ και Ρονι με μπερδεύετε. Αφού η δουλειά των φοιτητών δεν είναι να μαζεύουν σκουπίδια, γιατί είναι δουλειά τους να απαγορεύουν σε κάποιον να μαζέψει τα σκουπίδια, ειδικά όταν το κάνει σαν ιδιώτης κι όχι σαν απεργοσπάστης; 
Αν απεργούσαν τα λεωφορεία θα έπρεπε τα μέλη της ΟΛΜΕ σε ένδειξη συμπαράστασης να απαγορεύουν σε ιδιώτες να πετάνε τους φίλους τους μέχρι τη δουλειά τους με το ιχ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Προσπαθούσα να μην πω σε κανέναν τι να κάνει, μόνο να περιγράψω πράγματα όπως μπορώ να τα ταξινομήσω στο δικό μου κεφάλι. Και είπα ότι υπάρχουν φοιτητές που θεωρούν ότι είναι μόνο φοιτητές, που προτιμούν να αφήνουν την πολιτική έξω από το πανεπιστήμιο. Από την άλλη, οι φοιτητές και οι άνθρωποι που κουβαλούν την πολιτική όπου να ’ναι (στο πανεπιστήμιο, στο χώρο εργασίας, σε γλωσσικά φόρουμ) είναι ικανοί να ασχοληθούν με τα σκουπίδια, την οργάνωση ή την παρεμπόδιση της αποκομιδής τους, τη δημιουργία νέων σωρών, σαν όλα αυτά να ήταν το πρώτο και κύριο μέλημά τους. Εγώ είδα ξανά σήμερα την εικόνα των χώρων του Αριστοτελείου και ξέρω μόνο τι θα έκανα εγώ αν ήμουν φοιτητής. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να το προτείνω σε άλλους.


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2012)

Συμπληρωματικά στο πιο πάνω μου: η απεργία των καθαριστών γίνεται για να ξεβολευτούν οι πολίτες και να πιέσουν τον εργοδότη- δήμο να διαπραγματευτεί τα αιτήματα κλπ κλπ. Ο πολίτης ξεβολεύτηκε, αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Το ξεβόλεμα μπορεί να είναι το ότι είναι αναγκασμένος να βλέπει τα σκουπίδια ή μπορεί να είναι το ότι είναι αναγκασμένος να μαζέψει μόνος του τα σκουπίδια.


----------

